# Ogólne > Badania >  podwyższone RBC i HCT a obniżony MCH

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam lekko podwyższony RBC - 6,09 norma 5,5 HCT 49,2 norma 47 natomiast MCH obniżone 26,3 norma 27;
zrobiłam dodatkowo poziom żelaza, które wynosi 97 na normę 37-145, ferrytyna 35 norma 15-150;
jestem kobietą mam 53 lata;

----------

